# How do you get a V Cube 11?



## QueenCubeLover (Jan 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity, I visited the V Cube website and clicked "more cubes." There were many cubes there, such as the V Cube 6b, V Cube 2, V Cube 10, etc. Howver, when I clicked on one, it didn't take me anywhere...I also saw a video on YouTube of a guy solving the 11x11 cube.Where would you get that kind of cube? I'm just asking this because curiosity is getting the better of me.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2011)

The V-cube 11 is not available. The 11x11 that you saw is a knockoff.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 22, 2011)

Get up to 88mph


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 22, 2011)

The v-cube 11 isn't out yet, and seemingly won't be for long will. Henceforth many, like the person in the video, choose to get knock-offs.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 22, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Get up to 88mph


Epic win.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Jan 22, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Get up to 88mph


 
your gonna need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 22, 2011)

Joemamma556 said:


> your gonna need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts


 
Or a lightning strike.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Jan 22, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Or a lightning strike.


 
Great Scout....


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 22, 2011)

Joemamma556 said:


> 1.21 gigawatts


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2011)

You wait.


----------



## Hexi (Jan 22, 2011)

Trolling is an art....


----------



## splinteh (Jan 22, 2011)

Dude, it seems you need to get updated with what's been happening. Go on YouTube and watch some recent vids


----------



## Maniac (Jan 22, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Get up to 88mph


 
This *must* become a commonly used meme.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 22, 2011)

Um, how's that flux capacitor design coming along?


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 22, 2011)

Joemamma556 said:


> your gonna need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts


 
We need plutonium and fast


----------



## izovire (Jan 22, 2011)

Dude!! I could totally go back in time... let's say 1975 or something. I will invent the Vrooman's Cube... along with other large cubes like 11x11. 

And they'd STILL be called V-cubes.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 22, 2011)

BigGreen said:


>


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 25, 2011)

I got my 11x-th by incredible low price $90 (that is not include posting charges).
By the way the teraminx I`ve got recently by $68.
I like a huge cubes, and know places where can get them - be patiently to search sources to get puzzles, and you`ll find.

// to prevent questions: I can`t say where bought cubes, that`s only an answer on the thread.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 25, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> I got my 11x-th by incredible low price $90 (that is not include posting charges).
> By the way the teraminx I`ve got recently by $68.
> I like a huge cubes, and know places where can get them - be patiently to search sources to get puzzles, and you`ll find.
> 
> // to prevent questions: I can`t say where bought cubes, that`s only an answer on the thread.



Cool story bro -- Way to prevent questions!


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 25, 2011)

*@ MichaelErskine*, You`re absolutly right. I wrote such story (article actualy), there is: *"11x11x11 one puzzle story"* - but it have written on my native language. You can try to translate by google, but I don`t think it`s a good idea. Anyway - there described all stroy of this puzzle in my point of view.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 25, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> *@ MichaelErskine*, You`re absolutly right. I wrote such story (article actualy), there is: *"11x11x11 one puzzle story"*



Whoa - that's brilliant - I love the assembly photos.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent photos Tesseract. Incidently how long does it take to assemble?


----------

